# Snail Facials...ewwww!



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep, leave it to Yahoo to bring attention to the really odd things around the world that I wouldn't normally be exposed to. Check out the snail facials in Japan, at $250 a pop! http://news.yahoo.com/video/snail-facials-crawl-onto-japanese-172818757.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I could make a killing.... These snails are all over my yard. Immediate appointments available. Call now!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh geez come on. Those poor things some butter, garlic and a skillet!


----------



## Halo moon (Aug 12, 2013)

*yuck*

just ewwwww


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd be happy to offer a discounted version of this treatment using the humongo slugs that eat the plants in my yard


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Um, ICK

Kinda like fish pedicures which are illegal in some states:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hairazor, you should take a poll at your salon and see if anyone wants to take on the task of providing snail facials:googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like how the vid description makes sure to point out they are LIVE snails....


----------

